# [Sat 28th Sep 2013] Time Tunnel – Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and 60s Beat (Canterbury Arms)



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 9, 2013)

Time Tunnel – Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and 60s Beat

Monthly event with DJs Boy About Town, Liam_Ska, Sean Bright and Nanker Phelge presenting the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and 60s Beat. Nothing but classic tunes all night.

£3 Entry

www.timetunnellondon.com

https://www.facebook.com/groups/timetunnelbrixton/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Time-Tunnel-Brixton/358418237523400

Canterbury Arms Brixton SW9 7QD

8pm – 2am


----------



## geminisnake (Sep 22, 2013)

So why are you Londoners not going to this?? It's ace!! Maggot are you going to manage this one??  Make it a birthday weekend??


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2013)

They is getting old...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> So why are you Londoners not going to this?? It's ace!! Maggot are you going to manage this one??  Make it a birthday weekend??


I already have birthday weekend plans. Am going for a meal that night.


----------

